# Canon RF 15-35 lens hood keeps falling off



## Dpickup (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone else getting this problem ?
I've already lost one hood and the second hood only lasted about 6 weeks before started to drop off as well.
The latch seems secure and it clicks in nicely when you put it on, but whilst out on a walk with the camera on a shoulder strap it will fall off 3 or 4 times, and when wondering across moors / soft ground you don't hear it drop off so am just debating glueing it on !

presume its not a fault with the hood itself, as the second one exhibiting same issue.
the lens thread seems clean and I have used air and brushes to see if there is a small amount of dust / dirt in the screw that stops it from connecting securely (but like i say, the hood clicks into place)

any suggestions ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2020)

I'd contact Canon. Its possible that its a combination of extreme tolerances in the lens and the hood. You may need to send both in for checking.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Nov 10, 2020)

No problems with my hood on the 16-35mm, but some time back the one on my 24-70mm keep falling off, found that the spring inside the hood was broken.


----------



## Dpickup (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks both, glued it with hot glue gun for now, as its a nice temp (bodge) fix and see how i get on....


----------

